# Hei



## fedacuric (Aug 24, 2017)

Hi,

I'm 34, from Norway and started producing 2 years ago. Just released an EP of indie-electronic music on a small Norwegian label, and instead of doing the same thing again I thought I should learn something about orchestration. 

My DAW is Ableton, and so far I only have the samples that come with Ableton Suite, and Session Strings Pro. Here's my first attempt at something with strings and brass in case somebody wants to listen:


Looking forward to getting to know you.

Feda


----------



## Fever Phoenix (Aug 24, 2017)

fedacuric said:


> Hi,
> 
> I'm 34, from Norway and started producing 2 years ago. Just released an EP of indie-electronic music on a small Norwegian label, and instead of doing the same thing again I thought I should learn something about orchestration.
> 
> ...




Hi Feda,
Nice to "meet" you. Just registered here as well. Will check out your track when I get home.

Grz::

Fever


----------



## J-M (Aug 24, 2017)

Hello to both and welcome to the forum! Took a listen to your track, fedacuric, I like the melancholic atmosphere!


----------



## fedacuric (Aug 24, 2017)

MrLinssi said:


> Hello to both and welcome to the forum! Took a listen to your track, fedacuric, I like the melancholic atmosphere!



Thank you!


----------



## fedacuric (Aug 24, 2017)

Fever Phoenix said:


> Hi Feda,
> Nice to "meet" you. Just registered here as well. Will check out your track when I get home.
> 
> Grz::
> ...



Nice to meet you too


----------



## Fever Phoenix (Aug 24, 2017)

I like the soundscape of your track a lot! In the end the strings articulate in a very keyboardie way that is a bit too much for me or maybe it's the string sound itself, but really also a matter of taste, I am so picky when it comes to strings 

but the track is beautiful!


----------



## fedacuric (Aug 24, 2017)

Fever Phoenix said:


> I like the soundscape of your track a lot! In the end the strings articulate in a very keyboardie way that is a bit too much for me or maybe it's the string sound itself, but really also a matter of taste, I am so picky when it comes to strings
> 
> but the track is beautiful!



Thanks! The strings at the end are Ableton stock samples, and I don't think I can change articulation. I layered them with Session Strings Pro.. What kind of articulation would you use for the melody-line? I am new to all things strings so that might be a silly question


----------



## Fever Phoenix (Aug 25, 2017)

not a silly question at all, and I am still very new to string samples as well, for me it sounds like it is not clear if it it should be synth strings or real strings. For more natural feel check out the legato patches in sessions strings.


----------



## fedacuric (Aug 25, 2017)

Fever Phoenix said:


> not a silly question at all, and I am still very new to string samples as well, for me it sounds like it is not clear if it it should be synth strings or real strings. For more natural feel check out the legato patches in sessions strings.



Alright, thanks


----------

